# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ممكن سيرةعن هذا الشيخ عبدالحميد بن خليوي الرفاعي الجهني

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله

اخواني هذا الشيخ عبدالحميد بن خليوي الرفاعي الجهني له موقع في الانترنتwww.abumalik.net وله دروس وخطب فاطلب منكم سيرة هذا الشيخ لانني لم اجد سيرة في موقعه؟

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

على من يجد سيرة الشيخ يأتيها هنا مشكورين ومأجورين

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ماجد ابو عزام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ عبدالحميد بن خليوي الجهني ابو مالك حفظه الله تعالى من طلاب الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى والشيخ محمد امان الجامي رحمه الله 
وله عدة كتب 
وهو شديد على اهل البدع
اما الترجمة فهل وجدتم له ام لا ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد من باب الترجمة :
الرجل فيه النفس السلفي ، ورماه بعض المشايخ بالحدادية  ، لرميه علماء السلف الغير مكفرين تارك الصلاة بالارجاء ، وخاصة مسألة الاستتابة لتارك الصلاة ، فقال هذا إرجاء على إرجاء ، فهاجت الدنيا عليه ، وله خلافات شديدة  مع المشايخ ، منهم ربيع المدخلي ، ومحمد سعيد رسلان ،
وله تزكية من بعض المشايخ ، على موقعه 

http://www.abumalik.net/catplay.php?catsmktba=43
تزكية الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن محي الدين المدرس بالجامعة الاسلامية سابقا( (((وهذا الشيخ سحب تزكيته منه لوقوعه في الشيخ ربيع ورميه بالارجاء )))

وأعلم أحد طلابه  من ذوي الأدب والخلق العالي  جدا  يثني على أدب الرجل وأخلاقه وسمته وجهوده في التعليم 

هذا ما أعلمه من باب الترجمة 

أما باب الجرح والتعديل فهذا ليس موضعه .

----------

